# Projector vs Plasma



## Moony_Lupin

I'm still planning out the details of my Home Theater set up and I have a dilemma I can't solve on my own. Because I am not a man of means, I will have to stock my theater in pieces.

Here's the dilemma:

My main purchase item for video will be a projector, to me the big screen is the essence of the theater experience (apart from surround sound). However, I have been leaning toward also installing and purchasing a 50" + plasma to keep behind the projector screen. I guess my plan is to use the TV for non-movie watching and video gaming. Of course I can do all of those same things with just a projector.

What are your thoughts? Should I just stick to the projector? Get both? Or at the very least, wire for the TV and have the option if I want it in a few years?

I'm just concerned with 3-D TV's coming to the market, a few years from now I'll regret not having that option.

Thanks for your insights.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Sounds like you want a Projector. I think it would be a great idea to run the Wires for a Panel TV as well. There really is no contest between a 100" Screen and a 60" Screen for HT. It is just not all rooms can be made dark enough to where a Projector can be used.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest

The only reason you would want to have a 2nd TV is if you are going to do some sort of 2.35:1 screen and you don't want to change over. As far as I know, the Panasonic PT-AE4000U has the best work around for this, but its just that. A work around. I don't have all the technical stuff in front of me, but I believe you do loose some resolution with the zoom, and if you have a 2.35:1 screen, you will have to deal with borders on anything but movies. Youtube search that projector for some demo's. It does look pretty sweet and it can change formats for you, once setup.

I've seen good painted screens, and I was going to paint a 2.35:1 screen and have the black bars from a source still project on the painted border, regardless of what projector I get. I want to have a movie only screen and not watch any 16:9 or 4:3 material on it. Most people aren't willing to do that, but I don't mind watching TV stuff on a older TV away from the big screen and even in a different room.

If you can, do it all in one unless you desire to have a 2.35:1 permanent setup. Then a 2nd TV would be pretty sweet.


----------



## JBL Fan

> Sounds like you want a Projector. I think it would be a great idea to run the Wires for a Panel TV as well.


That's good advice...


If you have the money - get both. Large proj. screens are impressive and really have the wow factor but don't forget bulbs and bulb life. Some high end bulbs are a thousand bucks a piece to replace and last about 6 months. A bright projector can cost bundles - what's your budget? Do you have lighting control?

Gaming and plasma - not recommended. Don't forget in a video game , say a car game for example, the speedometer is a static image and so isn't the score. I'd recommend LCD. That said, plasma still has some perfomance advantages.


----------



## lsiberian

There is no comparison between a Plasma and a Projector for experience. And bulbs last longer than the estimate usually. I'd just do a fixed frame screen and projector setup. After all the TV is the cost of several bulbs.


----------



## Matteo

I vote for projector. After having one, it is hard to go back. That being said, we do most of our TV watching on the 65", which is so small now, so very, very small. 
Make sure to wire for the TV, just in case. Wire for everything and put some conduit there as well. You just never know what will be around in 10 years. 

Matteo


----------



## JBL Fan

I'm not trying to discourage a projector purchase, I was just trying to give all the angles so the buyer is fully informed - warts and all. Projectors clearly have the highest cool-factor, no question. But there are some things that have to be dealt with, chiefly: expense, lighting control and bulb life. Other minor things are throw, and which format best suits your viewing. Does the buyer realize that on a sunny afternoon, the game is on, the grill is grilling and you bring your friends into a dark room to watch a game? Does that work for them?

Once again, I'm not trying to be a wet blanket.


----------



## mdrake

My epson 6100, will do a pretty nice picture with ambient light present, when the setting are setup correctly. If you plan on using the projector with some ambient light I suggest using a projector with a high lumen output. 

Matt


----------



## lsiberian

JBL Fan said:


> I'm not trying to discourage a projector purchase, I was just trying to give all the angles so the buyer is fully informed - warts and all. Projectors clearly have the highest cool-factor, no question. But there are some things that have to be dealt with, chiefly: expense, lighting control and bulb life. Other minor things are throw, and which format best suits your viewing. Does the buyer realize that on a sunny afternoon, the game is on, the grill is grilling and you bring your friends into a dark room to watch a game? Does that work for them?
> 
> Once again, I'm not trying to be a wet blanket.


No offense, but I think you are overstating the challenges of ambient lighting a bit. A few curtains for windows and directional lighting away from the screen usually works just fine. 

The prospects of adding a TV to the setup significantly raises the cost of the project. Given the cost of an electric tab tensioned screen and the LCD(the way to go for the TV if you have a projector IMO) 

Now setting up a projector is a lot more work, but the LCD projectors are very easy to dial in these days.


----------



## lsiberian

mdrake said:


> My epson 6100, will do a pretty nice picture with ambient light present, when the setting are setup correctly. If you plan on using the projector with some ambient light I suggest using a projector with a high lumen output.
> 
> Matt


That's a great PJ for ambient situations, but the Panasonic 4000 is my suggestion if a mix is expected. If it's not a concern I personally like the Epson projectors. They are rarely sold on the used markets I check for a reason.


----------



## DougMac

I'd go ahead and wire for a direct view TV. The expense should be reasonable and it will give you some flexibility.

3D TV's are here and will be gaining in popularity. Front projection 3D is also here, with companies like Acer and LG releasing a 3D projector.

When we built our home theater, we also pondered adding a plasma or LCD TV for broadcast and games. We were concerned about lamp cost. I did some calculations and found I could buy two replacement lamps for the cost of a TV. I then took our viewing habits and found that would give us roughly six years of projector viewing. We decided from a money standpoint it was a wash.

What we've found is HD satellite and over the air content looks great on our 120" diagonal screen. PS3 games are highly immersive projected. Our grandsons love to come over and play Blazing Angels. Even Wii looks good that big. We have a friend with a 50" plasma. After an evening playing Wii, she said she doubts she'll buy a console after being spoiled by our system.

Wire for the TV, but buy the projector first. Live with it for six months, then decide if you want a TV.


----------



## soundguy2856

The real question to me is whether you can liev without having speakers behind the screen. To me that's the escense of theater......but I'm a sound guy.


----------



## JBL Fan

> soundguy2856
> Re: Projector vs Plasma
> The real question to me is whether you can liev without having speakers behind the screen. To me that's the escense of theater......but I'm a sound guy.



I agree. But I generally don't suggest doing it because of break-up and dispersion pattern problems in the higher frequencies. Very doable if you have prof. compression horns, proper boosting and testing equipment (RTA's and EQ's).

Not recommended for a causal customer just interested in having some fun and putting in a theater in the basement. For the hard-core audio junkies it's more of a match.


----------



## Rancho5

mdrake said:


> My epson 6100, will do a pretty nice picture with ambient light present, when the setting are setup correctly. If you plan on using the projector with some ambient light I suggest using a projector with a high lumen output.
> 
> Matt


Another vote for the 6100. I am constantly amazed at this projector, but I have complete control over the lighting and no windows so it's as dark as a tomb. Since it's so dark, I set it up for low light settings and it saves lamp life. It has crazy long lamp life hours anyway and they are pretty cheap, like $300 I think.

Look around because Epson often sells them as packages with a free extra bulb so I've got one socked away.

Once you get used to the high def PJ, especially when paired with a blu-ray player, any size TV screen would be disappointing...to me at least.


----------



## Trick McKaha

Some kind of second TV is a good idea when your best TV is a projector, but it might be even better in a different room. Having a TV you can fire up on any whim just to see what's on or to check the radar when the sirens start blowing is great.

I doubt you will care that much about surround sound if you are not watching on your big screen. For 3D, you might be better off buying a second projector, maybe a 720p Optoma, just for 3D, keeping a good 1080p projector for the bulk of your movie and TV watching. That is my plan.


----------



## Moony_Lupin

Great feedback, thanks! Our media room will be in our basement and ambient light will not be a problem. I think I've decided to just go with the projector, after all that's what the room is for... a theater. The money for the additional plasma can go to something else or for a plasma in the den.


----------



## Matteo

Let us know which one you get and what you think.

Matteo


----------

